# Sicherheits-Update für Foxit Reader



## Newsfeed (28 Februar 2011)

Angreifer können eine kritische Lücke ausnutzen, um einen Rechner mittels präparierter PDF-Dokumente zu infizieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

